# Dünne leichte Ellbogenschoner



## *Miss Geschick* (5. September 2016)

Hallo,

da ich mit meinen momentanen Ellbogenschonern nicht ganz so zufrieden bin suche ich gerade neue.
Hab zur Zeit die POC VPD Air. Nur sitzen die ein wenig zu eng.
Bin nun am überlegen mit welche zuzulegen die man auch leichter anziehen kann.
Wie sind denn die POC VPD Bone? Hat die evtl jemand? 
Will nach Möglichkeit keine reinen Überzieher, sonder lieber welche wo man mit solchen Straps festmacht.

Oder habt Ihr mir einen guten Laden in Stuttgart und Umkreis wo man mal einige probieren kann? Die Läden hier sind nur spärlich ausgestattet leider.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. September 2016)

Ich hab für die Ellbogen welche von IXS, die sind schön lang, aber auch echt schmal, wie ich find.
Ansonsten schonmal die von Bliss angeschaut? Die schauen auch bequem aus, denen werde ich beim nächsten Kauf mal eine Anprobe und ne Chance geben. Die Weste von denen mag ich jedenfalls ganz gerne: leicht und bequem zu tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (5. September 2016)

Weste hab ich mir nun die POC VPD bestellt. Gibts gerade bei Bike24 für 154 Euro 

Deswegen meine Frage nach den Schonern für den Arm/Ellbogen.
Ein dünnes Trikot sollte drunter passen. Geht bei meinen jetzigen nur schwer.

Von IXS hab ich mal die Flow noch m Blick. Die sollten wohl auch leicht und dünn sein.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. September 2016)

Ich zieh die Schoner unter das Trikot, erleichtert vieles. Ich hasse es nämlich, wenn das Trikot unter den Schonern auch nur die kleinste Falte wirft


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (5. September 2016)

Meine Trikots sind nicht so weit an den Ärmeln. Und im Falle eines Falles wäre dann ja auch gleich das Trikot zerissen 
Deswegen lieber das Trikot drunter


----------



## Chrige (6. September 2016)

Ich habe die von IXS und bin sehr zufrieden. Sie rutschen nicht, sind aber schon etwas eng.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (6. September 2016)

Ich hab mir nun mal 4 Paar Schoner bestellt und hoffe einer davon passt mir. Hab mich bei den Größen an den Angaben der Hersteller orientiert.


----------



## Votec Tox (6. September 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> ...
> Oder habt Ihr mir einen guten Laden in Stuttgart und Umkreis wo man mal einige probieren kann? Die Läden hier sind nur spärlich ausgestattet leider.


Na da fällt mir doch Freeride Mountain in Schorndorf ein. Die haben echt viel Auswahl und machen auch schöne Feierabendtouren, das kannst Du dann gleich verbinden.
(http://freeride-mountain.com/Bike-Ellbogen-Protektoren?ref=int)


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (6. September 2016)

Ich warte nun mal ab ob meine bestellten Schoner evtl passen. 
Wenn nicht schau ich mal bei Gelegenheit in Schorndorf. Auch wenn das ein Stück zu fahren ist von Böblingen aus. Aber die haben wenigstens wirklich ne schöne Auswahl.


----------



## RedWitch82 (10. September 2016)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, was da raus kommt. Bin mit meinen 661 Rage auch nicht sehr zufrieden. Habe mir die Straps von meiner Näh-Kumpeline enger machen lassen. Die passen jetzt sehr gut, finde die aber etwas klobig. Ne Freundin hat auch die von POC, sehen sehr schmal aus, aber sie hat auch das Problem, dass ihr die zu eng und damit unbequem sind.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (10. September 2016)

Also von den bestellten hat leider keiner gepasst.
Ich schau aber gleich mal in einem der Bikeshops hier in Saalbach ob ich da fündig werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti666 (10. September 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich mit meinen momentanen Ellbogenschonern nicht ganz so zufrieden bin suche ich gerade neue.
> Hab zur Zeit die POC VPD Air. Nur sitzen die ein wenig zu eng.
> ...



Hier 
http://www.bikesnboards.de/protektoren-mtb/
und hier
https://www.kunstform.org/de/schutzkleidung-ellenbogenschoner-c-106_108


----------

